# Fetal movement



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

I had my 24wk appointment with the midwife today Im 22wks 4 days was only available app so took it a little earlier. I was asked if Im experiencing regular movement. Im not really just occasional movement and only in the evening. My midwife felt this was worrying and mentioned stillbirth and reduced movement she has booked a scan for next Wednesday at hospital. Im obviouslt very anxious now and as my 20wk scan was all fine I had not anticipated this. How much movement is expected at this stage I wasnt worried before today being a 1st time Mum?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi monty

I would not worry about it. At this stage I would expect "regular" movement as in you feeling something every day but not at pattern. I think she has been a little over cautious. Better that than under cautious. But please don't worry. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Thanks I agree would much rather have a scan an peace of mind just so hard not to worry!


----------

